# A New World Record!!!



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

O.k. I made up the part about the new world record, but this electro-chron just sold for $885.00!!!










Now I am as partial to these watches as anyone, but the watch is:

a. unrestored and untested;

b. without the original band; and

c. the most common dial of all the variations

You can check out the entire auction here (at least for the next 90 days): Auction result

I would have put the value of this watch at an amount somewhat lower than what was paid (hope I'm not offending if the purchaser was a subscriber to this forum). Maybe I will need to revise my opinions.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hmmm dont know what to make of that, I do think they have gone up in value but I did,nt think by that much. I wont be selling mine anyway.


----------



## MakeTime (Jul 7, 2009)

I was going to say not keen on the pink dial but looking at the auction pics it appears cream which is much nicer.

Unusual hour hands, very distinctive


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

I share your amazement. There is one for less money ($750) at a rather high-priced site called cool vintage watches which I visit every now and then just for grins. Photo below.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Sisyphus said:


> I share your amazement. There is one for less money ($750) at a rather high-priced site called Cool Vintage Watches, which I visit every now and then just for grins. Photo below.


And this dial is rarer, John, than the other (although still not uncommon - I've got a couple of these).


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

I thought this dial was more unusual but, not being sure, didn't want to make a fool of myself.  That happens all too frequently as it is.

On another topic, where are those additional pics of your overhauled Altair? Have I missed them?


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

Sisyphus said:


> I thought this dial was more unusual but, not being sure, didn't want to make a fool of myself.  That happens all too frequently as it is.
> 
> *On another topic, where are those additional pics of your overhauled Altair? Have I missed them?*


Sorry John, I haven't posted them yet. I bought one of those light boxes and need to find a place to put it. Once I get that done I'll take some photos of the Altair.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I wonder if this will prove to be a one-off or is this the sign of things to come? :huh:

Credit Crunch! What Credit Crunch? :blink:


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

MakeTime said:


> I was going to say not keen on the pink dial but looking at the auction pics it appears cream which is much nicer.
> 
> Unusual hour hands, very distinctive


This is what they should look like more white than cream.


----------

